# Missing Toe Nail



## Berks (May 15, 2007)

So there is probably not a whole lot I can do for it now, but earlier tonight when I was doing the furkids nail trimmings I noticed one of Blossoms front toe nails is gone. It sorta looks red but not alot, maybe just a scab from dried blood. (no I didnt trim her nails and accidently cut down too far, I didnt even get to that point). Is there anything I should be concerned about, (infection)? Is she in pain? Should I try to clean it or just leave it alone?


----------



## Pomperella (Jun 4, 2007)

my little one Ellie is missing a nail, when i noticed it there was no redness or swelling so i was worried i hadn't noticed when it had happened. but she seemed absolutely fine. it makes me sad when i see it though as it's never grown back : ( i have no idea how it happened. i'd keep an eye on it, if it starts to look worse give it a clean. hope she's ok


----------



## Berks (May 15, 2007)

Thanks Poperella! Ill keep an eye on it. It does not look infected but there is a little tiny clean blister right where the nail and the skin would meet. I feel bad too, I dont know if hers will grow back or not. she got extra lovies than normal last night


----------



## Pomperella (Jun 4, 2007)

i am glad she has had all that extra love! it's awful when they can't tell you when it hurts...! the blister should protect it until it is ready to heal (unless she does that rattie thing of trying to play doctor on themselves!). x


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Watch for redness, swelling and pus.

I've had girls lose countless toenails to other (hungrier mwahaha) rats and I usually find bathing it for the first few days in mild antiseptic, or watered down hydrogen peroxide works miracles. If it gets red and swells, keep an eye on it. Although usually that's expected and should go down after a few days.

If after say, 5 days (that's how long I leave it) it's still showing no signs of the swelling going down, get some abs from your vet (or if you have some)

If it's pussing I usually take them to the vet for an ab and anti-inflammatory injection (as toes can be tricky to treat using oral abs, or so I've been told.) - usually by the following morning you should notice it going down.

Those are my rules anyway and they've served me well


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

I usually just dab on a bit of neosporin and let them be.


----------



## Ratty1100 (Nov 17, 2007)

My ronnu lost a nail about a month ago. There is already a new smaller nail.


----------



## Pomperella (Jun 4, 2007)

Ratty1100 said:


> My ronnu lost a nail about a month ago. There is already a new smaller nail.


oh my goodness, i wonder why ellie's has never grown back??? it's just a stump without a nail! 8O


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Pomperella said:


> Ratty1100 said:
> 
> 
> > My ronnu lost a nail about a month ago. There is already a new smaller nail.
> ...


Sometime's the nail bed's too damaged - or in the case of one of my rats, the tip of the finger's been taken off (especially if it was bitten vs caught)


----------



## Pomperella (Jun 4, 2007)

thanks for that info. when i saw it there was no visible damage so think the finger is in tact, but yes, it could have damaged the nail bed beyond repair. least she isn't having any future problems with it.


----------



## Berks (May 15, 2007)

Ok, thanks for the info. Ive been keeping my eye on and it seems to be healing fine. Not sure if it will grow back or not. Looks like it will bu t we'll see.


----------

